
Text Particles - DanielRibeiro
http://william.hoza.us/text/?t=Chrome#
======
gavanwoolery
The repelling algorithm reminds me of one I accidentally came up with (this
one uses a plant-like structure instead of particles though)

<http://www.genesisbbs.com/appstem2.html>

~~~
shashashasha
Cool! Reminds me of a Chrome Experiment that Ryan Alexander did:
<http://onecm.com/projects/canopy/>

------
DanielRibeiro
Note that you can add/edit text and you can link texts other than Chrome:
<http://william.hoza.us/text/?t=Hacker%20News>

------
walrus
Is this a common demo effect? There's a very similar effect on
<http://generalrelativity.org/BitmapStuff.swf> (it's been there since 2007).

~~~
DanielRibeiro
The source code is really small and quite readable. From the source:

    
    
          var homeDX=this.homeX-this.x;
          var homeDY=this.homeY-this.y;
          var homeDistance=Math.sqrt(Math.pow(homeDX,2) + Math.pow(homeDY,2));
          var homeForce=homeDistance*0.01;
          var homeAngle=Math.atan2(homeDY,homeDX);
    
    

It seems it is just using gravitational like force, where a point is attracted
to its original position. So I guess it is a more common effect for particles.

~~~
swah
Springs?

------
ColinWright
In case it's of any help to the author, it basically doesn't run on FireFox
3.6.22 on Ubuntu 10.4. Completely unusable - pegs a core at 100%, takes
minutes to do anything. A mouse click makes it change, but you can't "play" at
all.

Which is a shame - it looks like it might be very impressive.

~~~
DanielRibeiro
Canvas 2d is really slow on FF 3.6

It got a lot better from 4+. On the other hand it works great on Chrome. Opera
is a bit slow as well, not as bad as FF 3.6 (using Ubuntu 10.4 as well).

------
knotty66
Has there ever been a really good book on demoscene effects, old and new - and
the maths behind them??

~~~
uptown
I miss that old classic stuff. Old animations with absurd graphics for the
time. An S3M or MOD playing in the background. Really ground-breaking stuff.
One of the classics:

Second Reality by FUTURE CREW

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtCW-axRJV8>

------
fady
wow, 17 years old? i feel like an amateur. great job on those examples.

------
libraryatnight
I spent more time staring at this and running my mouse round the screen than I
care to admit. Very cool.

------
wingerlang
You can add ALT+XXX (ex. ALT+13) also, pretty cool. Although you must press 1.
ALT+13 2. anything to make it show up

------
asdfasdf3
I expected an article on linguistics.

~~~
swombat
And your comment contributes to the conversation how?

~~~
akkartik
It got me to go seek out <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Discourse_particle>

------
jannes
Why doesn't this work in IE 10 Platform Preview? I am just curious if it would
run faster there.

------
grantjgordon
So cool! But this makes my poor Macbook Air (2011) sound like it wants to
die...

------
mrdoob2
ADs :(

------
shuri
captcha...

